# older 200mm f/2.8 nikon models- push/pull .. thoughts?



## austriker (Oct 24, 2009)

so i am really diggin the 200 f/2.8 (i used my friends 5d with that lens L series and loved it) and am thinking about getting one for sports and stuff.. problem is that they are bloody expensive. but i have found some on ebay for under $600- thing is that they are the older models. they are the push/pull models? i have never used a push/pull model and i was wondering if they are as good or any problems?

*Nikon 80-200 F 2.8  D is the lens i am looking at..
*

also how is like the glass? pretty sharp? there are a lot of positive reviews on amazon but i think its for a newer model of this lens. there are many versions made of it..


----------



## Patrice (Oct 24, 2009)

Most push-pull lenses I have owned have rotating front elements. They are very easy to use, push/pull to zoom and rotate for focus. Unless the lens has been dropped you should not have any issues with changes in optical alignment as the mechanism is moved along the lens axis. Some said they have had issues with the lens acting like a bellows pulling dust in between the glass elements or even into the camera light box. I've never had that problem with a lens that had been taken care of. These are of older design so don't expect to get the performance of all the newer miracle coatings non spherical grind and low dispersion glass. My push/pull 80-200 work flawlessly for many years until I replaced with an AF-d version which was later replaced with 70-200 AFS.

Pat


----------



## austriker (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005LEOH/kenrockwellcom

is this the same as the listing i am looking at??

there are two on ebay i have found:
Nikon AF Nikkor 80-200 F2.8 D

and this one:
"THIS IS ONE OF THE MANY VERSIONS OF NIKON 80-200MM F 2.8. MADE IN 1993-1997"
listing title: *AF NIKKOR 80-200MM 1:2.8 D*



i just want to make sure the model i am getting will have some great glass (its older but the glass still should be pretty top notch right?). will it last me a few years? i just cant shell out money for a newer model..


----------



## ann (Oct 24, 2009)

i have one of these and for many years it was my favorite lens and the one that stayed on the camera. It was also a push /pull for zooming and frankly it has taken me awhile to get use to the newer models that rotate. At the time it was a very sharp lens, which is not to say it has changed, but i now have a 70-200 2.8vr as it suites my needs at this time.

ps. just as a guide line for you, i asked my local camera store (they have a high commerical clintel) what my 80-200 2.8 would be worth and they told me $500, so this might give you an idea of how high to bid on ebay.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 24, 2009)

That 80-200 f/2.8 has always had excellent glass. I have the MkII model without the pushpull, and I love mine.

The biggest downsides to the push-pull model is the front element rotates which will affect your use of a polariser. Mind you I don't think I've ever put a polariser on my 80-200.

As ann said watch your bidding. For $1000 you can pick up a MkII NEW.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2009)

The earliest push/pull 80-200 f/2.8 ED is NOT the one linked to at Amazin via the Ken Rockweel site--the lens shown at the Adormaa link is a newer design,with a two-ring system, with a rotating zoom ring and a separate focusing ring. The 80-200 "one-ring" was made in two versions as I recall; the first was non-D and had a focus limiter at the far front of the barrel, and as I recall, the second one-touch was updated to the "D" version, and had a different focus limiter system.

I owned two of the earliest design--one a really nice,clean one that's still on extended loan on London,England and a second one a pro photojournalist got rid of and I snagged for $325 used eight or nine years ago. It had a major rock-ding in the front glass, about a 10mm chip...still shot quite well even though it looked like an old infantry rifle!

The earliest one-ring version has a clunky Auto-Manual focus switch, screwdriver focus, and no tripod ring,and is a FULL POUND lighter than the latest versions of the lens. It works well as a manual focus lens,wit the combined zoom and focusing on one big ring.


----------



## austriker (Oct 25, 2009)

i gave an offer of $550 hopefully thats not too much. he is got it at 625 right now and the other one is still in bidding...


----------



## ANDS! (Oct 25, 2009)

austriker said:


> i gave an offer of $550 hopefully thats not too much. he is got it at 625 right now and the other one is still in bidding...



I would have offered 500 for the push-pull if you absolutely could not find the non-push-pull for less than 700.  On eBay there are a couple of zoom-rings for 750 free shipping.  

Optically though - you aren't going to have a problem.  

And that Amazon link goes to the zoom-ring version.


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2009)

Be careful with relying in Ken Rockwells info.

His web site is more about pulling peoples legs than accurate camera lens information and he plainly states so on his home page.


----------



## austriker (Oct 26, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> On eBay there are a couple of zoom-rings for 750 free shipping.



Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 II EX DG APO AF for Nikon 70-200 - eBay (item 180419319099 end time Nov-12-09 08:19:08 PST)

like is this one you are refering too? i couldnt find the ones you are talking about..


----------



## austriker (Oct 26, 2009)

KmH said:


> Be careful with relying in Ken Rockwells info.
> 
> His web site is more about pulling peoples legs than accurate camera lens information and he plainly states so on his home page.



really? why do you say that, most of his material seems quite comprehensive.. what site would you prefer?


----------



## austriker (Oct 26, 2009)

wow. i just read this off of his site: "I like to make things up and stretch the truth if   they make an article  more fun... "

i hope he is not completely serious but rather issuing disclaimers. because that would be quite moronic as most of his info would then be very misleading and annoying to photographers that reference it... wow, this angers me.


----------



## austriker (Oct 26, 2009)

what about this lens vs the sigma 70-200 f/2.8 ?? is spending the extra 200 more on the sigma worth it?? i dont have a lot of money and how much different is the image quality out of each?

one my photo friends said i should just wait and get the sigma.. im still unsure what to do...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are three current 80-200 one-ring zoom lenses for sale on eBay. Looks like these are going to sell in the $400 range.

Nikon 80-200 F 2.8 D - eBay (item 130338418410 end time Nov-01-09 17:00:39 PST)

Nikon AF 80-200mm f/2.8D ED Lens - eBay (item 320440434138 end time Nov-01-09 12:57:34 PST)

Nikon ED AF Nikkor 80-200 f2.8mm lens - eBay (item 220501068518 end time Nov-02-09 15:01:17 PST)


----------

